# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Изменение квот на загружаемые файлы

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги!

Администрация сообщает об увеличении квот на суммарный объем прикрепляемых к сообщениям файлов.

Новые объемы составляют:

Группа                          Объем
Новый пользователь        600 Кбайт
Модератор                     7 Мбайт
Супермодератор             12 Мбайт
Завсегдатай                   2 Мбайт
Эксперт                         4 Мбайт
Helper                            7 Мбайт
Участник                       1 Мбайт
VIP                                7 Мбайт

Прочие группы остаются с прежним суммарным объемом.

Напоминаем, что после регистрации пользователь зачисляется в группу Новый пользователь. Автоматическое повышение до группы Участник происходит при наличии 100 сообщений или 100 очков репутации, если регистрация имела место 30 дней назад и более. Автоматическое повышение до группы Завсегдатай происходит при наличии 500 сообщений или 300 очков репутации, если регистрация имела место 30 дней назад и более.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

